# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Pse duhet hequr Rama?

## POKO

Biseda televizive e kryetarit zyrtar të PS në “Top Channel” na dha dhe njëherë një pasqyrë bindëse se z.Rama nuk është aspak në gjendje të qeverisë vendin. Në një show televiziv të telekomanduar dhe pa asnjë risi, me fjalime patetike pa asnjë program dhe pa asnjë zgjidhje për vendin dhe krizën që po kalon sot Shqipëria, z.Rama u rrek të shpjegonte 1000 faqëshin e tij programatik.  Sikur të kishte bërë dhe një faqe më shumë ky program do të quhej “Programi i 1001 netëve”. Në show-n e tij, Rama na u duk në formën e një Shehrazadeje që mundohej të vinte në gjumë shikuesit, me përralla, ku fantazia shkonte nga qeveria “gju më gju me popullin”, që merr vendime së bashku, fshatçe, deri tek parulla: “Çdo populli, bën partia”. Sa i ka pyetur qytetarët dhe socialistët për drejtimin e bashkisë së Tiranës e kemi të gjithë të qartë.  Gjatë të gjithë emisionit kandidati për kryeministër i PS, më shumë po i mbushte mendjen vetes që mund të jetë kryeministër, se shqiptarëve. I paqartë, konfuz dhe në një butafori gazetareske ai as në këtë emision nuk pati guximin të përballej me analistët e vërtetë. Në vend të gazetarëve, ai solli në studio njerëz “no face, no name, no number”, por përsëri nuk arriti të japë sadopak një pasqyrë të programit të tij qeverisës.  Një emision i regjistruar më parë dhe i shitur për shikuesit si direkt, i pazakontë për debatet politike, tregoi qartë që Rama kërkon t’u shesë shqiptarëve vetëm fasadën me ngjyra, duke shmangur brendinë boshe të tij dhe programin inekzistent. Kjo ndoshta do të ishte një taktikë e ndjekur për një fushatë sa më të kontrolluar mediatike, sikur ai të mos refuzonte përballjen e para dy ditëve të planifikuar në TV KLAN. Rama nuk pati guximin për t’u përballur në studion e Fevziut, në emisionin e reklamuar ditë më parë, ku ai do të dilte me stafin e tij. Frika e tij për t’u përballur me gazetarët përforcoi edhe njëherë përpara votuesit shqiptarë pamundësinë e tij për të qenë një kandidat i gatshëm për kryeministër. Kjo tregoi edhe njëherë vërtetësinë e librit butaforik që Meidani i dha kryetarit zyrtar të PS, në konventën socialiste, që nuk ishte gjë tjetër, vetëm shfaqja e radhës e “one man show” të PS së sotme.
“Turiamoci il naso e votiamo DC”
Në vitin 1976, Indro Monatanelli i famshëm i gazetarisë italiane, tha: “Të zëmë hundët dhe të votojmë demokristianët”, në një editorial tek gazeta “Corriere Della Sera”. Montanelli i bënte thirrje elektoratit italian që të votonte për të keqen më të vogël përballë komunistëve italianë të financuar dhe mbështetur nga Bashkimi Sovjetik i asaj kohe. Këtë gjë po rreket edhe Rama të arrijë me boshtësinë programore të tij, me pamundësinë e tij për të qeverisur vendin, me lista kandidatësh, që në pjesën më të madhe të tyre, nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me të majtën reale shqiptare, ai po mundohet të sjellë të keqen më të vogël para shqiptarëve për ta votuar. 
Në listat e PS vihen re një numër ndërtuesish që janë në pozicione të sigurta duke larguar nga përfaqësimi shumë socialistë që kanë kontribuar në vite. Nëse për deputetët socialistë që votuan për presidentin Topi, u përjashtuan nga grupi parlamentar i PS, po një tjetër deputet që votoi për katër vjet me radhë në Parlament për qeverinë Berisha i është dhënë një vend i sigurt në listën e qarkut të Shkodrës. Ky standard i dyfishtë i përdorur, tregon edhe njëherë qartë, që PS sot nuk përfaqëson aspak të majtën, por grupin miqësor dhe me interesa të lidhura ngushtë me z. Rama. PSSH tani është kthyer në Partia e Sipërmarrësve të Shoqërisë së kryetarit aktual. Për këtë fakt shqiptarët nuk duhet të zënë hundën e të votojnë PS, se do u duhet të mbajnë erë për katër vitet e ardhshme kësaj klase politike që nëpërmjet listave të mbyllura që po serviren nga kryetari zyrtar i PS.
Pjesa tjetër që nuk ka lidhje me të majtën është detashmenti i z. Rama që po zë edhe kohën televizive të PS. Ky investim është edhe një arsye më shumë për të mos votuar ekipin me duvak të PS. Duke e ditur shumë mirë që nuk arrin të bëjë shumicën ai nuk dha dorëheqje nga posti i Kryetarit të Bashkisë së Tiranës. E keqja nuk qëndron në e çon ushtrinë e tij elektorale në betejë pa komandant, por tek këta njerëz që as u dhimbset e majta dhe as kanë lidhje me të. Këta “të rinj” do të përdoren për presion ndaj qeverisë së dalë pas zgjedhjeve të 28 qershorit dhe kryeministrit të ardhshëm të koalicionit të majtë. Duke qenë në pozita komode të kolltukut të kryebashkiakut ai do të drejtojë këtë grup për të bllokuar qeverinë e re. Të njëjtën gjë ka bërë edhe me qeverinë e fundit socialiste, por atëherë nga jashtë. Njerëzit që përdori në maskën e organizatës “Mjaft” kundër qeverisë socialiste tani si shpërblim ju ka dhënë vende në listën e kandidatëve për deputetë pa asnjë mund dhe pa asnjë kontribut. Këta njerëz pa identitet ose ndryshe “no face, no name, no number” - “pa fytyrë, pa emër, pa numër”, do të jenë levat për të rrëzuar qeverinë e majtë të dalë nga 28 qershori, kur Ramës t’i skadojë afati i qëndrimit në bashki. Për këtë arsye shqiptarët nuk mund të zënë hundët e të votojnë nuset e reja me duvak të Ramës. Kryetari zyrtar i PS arriti deri aty sa në Fier tha: Votoni programin, jo njerëzit. Sa turp për ata që janë lista. Nuk e kam fjalën për “nuset” me duvak, por për ata të paktë që kanë vite që kontribuojnë në PS. Populli duhet të ketë besim tek udhëheqësi i shquar, që na solli dielin. Fiks si Hitleri dikur. Mendësia diktatoriale e Ramës është e rrezikshme për Shqipërinë. Një Berishë me kollare me ngjyra është vetëm ana tjetër e medaljes, jo ndryshimi. Shqiptarët duhet ta refuzojnë këtë model të Shehrazades moderne dhe diktatorit meskin.
Shifra 18
Në daljen e fundit të tij televizive, shqiptarët nuk kuptuan asgjë si do të zgjidhë krizën kandidati i PS për kryeministër. Përmes frazave patetike ai nuk arriti të na japë asnjë program. Shqipëria nuk mund të drejtohet me deklarata, vendi sot ka nevojë për veprim dhe një njeri që di të drejtojë vendin. Në ligjëratën e tij të gjatë dhe pa asnjë ngacmim, z. Rama përmendi vetëm një shifër, tetëmbëdhjetë. Si mund t’i besojnë shqiptarët një njeriu që nuk di të artikulojë as mendimin më të thjeshtë ekonomik. Në dy orë morëm vesh të vetmen të re atë që do të kemi një ministri Rurale. Po ministri qytetare do të ngrejë z. Rama? Thagma të tilla nuk mund t’i shiten votuesve shqiptarë si politika të reja. Politika e re përtej të majtës dhe të djathtës është politika drejt Partisë së Sipërmarrësve të Shoqërisë së Kryetarit. 
Unë refuzoj të votoj për një parti të tillë.
Vota e shqiptarëve nuk mund të shkojë për të sjellë në pushtet një klan të ri, por i lidhur ngushtë në afera financiare dhe korruptive me familjen kryeministrore. Me tisin e mjegullt që përhap gjithkund, me arsyetimin shaj gjithçka para teje, hidh baltë mbi të gjithë nuk mund të gënjehen shqiptarët. Thirrjet e tij të ditëve të fundit kundër forcës reale të majtë LSI nuk tregojnë gjë tjetër, vetëm frikën e tij përballë një programi të qartë dhe një lideri të sprovuar. Për të nxjerrë Shqipërinë nga kaosi ku është, për të ndihmuar ndërmarrjet të mos falimentojnë, të mos lesh prodhimet e fermerëve të kalben dhe tokat e pa mbjella, duhet një plan për veprim, duhet njeriu që di të nxjerrë vendin nga kriza dhe jo llafellogjia boshe dhe pa kuptim.

----------


## beni67

Jo mer lal na del me mire te mos e votojme ramen se do na qelbet gjithe shqiperia.......

----------


## Genna

Pershendetje................. 


Po dy rruge keni..... 

1-- zeni hundet dhe votoni Ramen 

2--zeni gojen e votoni Berishen 


Se Ps e Pd ne Shqiperi jane bere si tenxherja me kapakun. 
Deri sa te lendi nje politikan i mire ne shtetin tone qe te na bej derman. 


Faleminderit.........

----------


## Antimafia

*Që te votohesh per Ramen, duhen zënë jo vetem hundët, por edhe syte, veshet dhe goja.

Pra i bie qe per te votuar Ramen, duhet te kthehesh në një "copë mishi".*








 :kryqezohen:

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Antimafi: 

Ku mund ta shohim këtë emision? Ndonjë link që ta shohim komplet emisionin se vërtet më pelqeu._

----------


## limbo

Kam menduar ta hap kete teme me artikuj dhe opinione pse duhet qeruar Edi Rama. Mund te sillni opinionet tuaja ose artikuj nga shtypi qe ju perfaqesojne.
Kjo teme eshte vetem per argumentat kunder Rames. Argumenta pro Rames s'ka (pervec nqs nai rob kujton se Rama "eshte ndryshim" dhe "hyjni shpetimtare" gje qe dmth qe robi osht bo lluce nga truni).

----------


## BlerinaL

Sepse ne vend qe te perqendrohej te uji dhe elektriku, ai vajti dhe i kthehu ndertesat ne Tr ne ndertesa zezakesh shumengjyreshe

----------


## DeuS

> limbo, se ti paske hap tema..
> 
> përse nuk hap ndonjë temë për ç'arsye duhet qëru rama ka sistemi diellor.
> 
> nuk është se jam salist fanatik, por të shahet saliu me arsye për të lavdëru at kopukun, me thënë të drejtën, është pak e vështirë.


3 minuta perpara, iu hodh kjo ide...

Dhe limbo, qe ka lindur per t'u nenshtruar dhe nuk e kupton, zbaton urdherat menjehere..duke u pergjigjur tek tema tjeter:




> yes sensei


PS: Servilet, sklleverit dhe njerezit qe jetojne kot, me krijojne neveri me thon t'drejten.

----------


## BlerinaL

Sepse nuk mund te pretendosh ndryshimet e duhura nga nje imoral

----------


## limbo

*Të zëmë hundët e të votojmë Ramën!?*
Dritan Kaba 

Biseda televizive e kryetarit zyrtar të PS në Top Channel na dha dhe njëherë një pasqyrë bindëse se z.Rama nuk është aspak në gjendje të qeverisë vendin. Në një show televiziv të telekomanduar dhe pa asnjë risi, me fjalime patetike pa asnjë program dhe pa asnjë zgjidhje për vendin dhe krizën që po kalon sot Shqipëria, z.Rama u rrek të shpjegonte 1000 faqëshin e tij programatik.  

Sikur të kishte bërë dhe një faqe më shumë ky program do të quhej Programi i 1001 netëve. Në show-n e tij, Rama na u duk në formën e një Shehrazadeje që mundohej të vinte në gjumë shikuesit, me përralla, ku fantazia shkonte nga qeveria gju më gju me popullin, që merr vendime së bashku, fshatçe, deri tek parulla: Çdo populli, bën partia. Sa i ka pyetur qytetarët dhe socialistët për drejtimin e bashkisë së Tiranës e kemi të gjithë të qartë.  Gjatë të gjithë emisionit kandidati për kryeministër i PS, më shumë po i mbushte mendjen vetes që mund të jetë kryeministër, se shqiptarëve. I paqartë, konfuz dhe në një butafori gazetareske ai as në këtë emision nuk pati guximin të përballej me analistët e vërtetë. 

Në vend të gazetarëve, ai solli në studio njerëz no face, no name, no number, por përsëri nuk arriti të japë sadopak një pasqyrë të programit të tij qeverisës.  Një emision i regjistruar më parë dhe i shitur për shikuesit si direkt, i pazakontë për debatet politike, tregoi qartë që Rama kërkon tu shesë shqiptarëve vetëm fasadën me ngjyra, duke shmangur brendinë boshe të tij dhe programin inekzistent. Kjo ndoshta do të ishte një taktikë e ndjekur për një fushatë sa më të kontrolluar mediatike, sikur ai të mos refuzonte përballjen e para dy ditëve të planifikuar në TV KLAN. Rama nuk pati guximin për tu përballur në studion e Fevziut, në emisionin e reklamuar ditë më parë, ku ai do të dilte me stafin e tij. Frika e tij për tu përballur me gazetarët përforcoi edhe njëherë përpara votuesit shqiptarë pamundësinë e tij për të qenë një kandidat i gatshëm për kryeministër. Kjo tregoi edhe njëherë vërtetësinë e librit butaforik që Meidani i dha kryetarit zyrtar të PS, në konventën socialiste, që nuk ishte gjë tjetër, vetëm shfaqja e radhës e one man show të PS së sotme.

Turiamoci il naso e votiamo DC

Në vitin 1976, Indro Monatanelli i famshëm i gazetarisë italiane, tha: Të zëmë hundët dhe të votojmë demokristianët, në një editorial tek gazeta Corriere Della Sera. Montanelli i bënte thirrje elektoratit italian që të votonte për të keqen më të vogël përballë komunistëve italianë të financuar dhe mbështetur nga Bashkimi Sovjetik i asaj kohe. Këtë gjë po rreket edhe Rama të arrijë me boshtësinë programore të tij, me pamundësinë e tij për të qeverisur vendin, me lista kandidatësh, që në pjesën më të madhe të tyre, nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me të majtën reale shqiptare, ai po mundohet të sjellë të keqen më të vogël para shqiptarëve për ta votuar.

Në listat e PS vihen re një numër ndërtuesish që janë në pozicione të sigurta duke larguar nga përfaqësimi shumë socialistë që kanë kontribuar në vite. Nëse për deputetët socialistë që votuan për presidentin Topi, u përjashtuan nga grupi parlamentar i PS, po një tjetër deputet që votoi për katër vjet me radhë në Parlament për qeverinë Berisha i është dhënë një vend i sigurt në listën e qarkut të Shkodrës. Ky standard i dyfishtë i përdorur, tregon edhe njëherë qartë, që PS sot nuk përfaqëson aspak të majtën, por grupin miqësor dhe me interesa të lidhura ngushtë me z. Rama. 

*PSSH tani është kthyer në Partia e Sipërmarrësve të Shoqërisë së kryetarit aktual*. Për këtë fakt shqiptarët nuk duhet të zënë hundën e të votojnë PS, se do u duhet të mbajnë erë për katër vitet e ardhshme kësaj klase politike që nëpërmjet listave të mbyllura që po serviren nga kryetari zyrtar i PS.

Pjesa tjetër që nuk ka lidhje me të majtën është detashmenti i z. Rama që po zë edhe kohën televizive të PS. Ky investim është edhe një arsye më shumë për të mos votuar ekipin me duvak të PS. Duke e ditur shumë mirë që nuk arrin të bëjë shumicën ai nuk dha dorëheqje nga posti i Kryetarit të Bashkisë së Tiranës. E keqja nuk qëndron në e çon ushtrinë e tij elektorale në betejë pa komandant, por tek këta njerëz që as u dhimbset e majta dhe as kanë lidhje me të. Këta të rinj do të përdoren për presion ndaj qeverisë së dalë pas zgjedhjeve të 28 qershorit dhe kryeministrit të ardhshëm të koalicionit të majtë. 

Duke qenë në pozita komode të kolltukut të kryebashkiakut ai do të drejtojë këtë grup për të bllokuar qeverinë e re. Të njëjtën gjë ka bërë edhe me qeverinë e fundit socialiste, por atëherë nga jashtë. Njerëzit që përdori në maskën e organizatës Mjaft kundër qeverisë socialiste tani si shpërblim ju ka dhënë vende në listën e kandidatëve për deputetë pa asnjë mund dhe pa asnjë kontribut. Këta njerëz pa identitet ose ndryshe no face, no name, no number - pa fytyrë, pa emër, pa numër, do të jenë levat për të rrëzuar qeverinë e majtë të dalë nga 28 qershori, kur Ramës ti skadojë afati i qëndrimit në bashki. Për këtë arsye shqiptarët nuk mund të zënë hundët e të votojnë nuset e reja me duvak të Ramës. 

Kryetari zyrtar i PS arriti deri aty sa në Fier tha: Votoni programin, jo njerëzit. Sa turp për ata që janë lista. Nuk e kam fjalën për nuset me duvak, por për ata të paktë që kanë vite që kontribuojnë në PS. Populli duhet të ketë besim tek udhëheqësi i shquar, që na solli dielin. Fiks si Hitleri dikur. Mendësia diktatoriale e Ramës është e rrezikshme për Shqipërinë. Një Berishë me kollare me ngjyra është vetëm ana tjetër e medaljes, jo ndryshimi. Shqiptarët duhet ta refuzojnë këtë model të Shehrazades moderne dhe diktatorit meskin.

Shifra 18

Në daljen e fundit të tij televizive, shqiptarët nuk kuptuan asgjë si do të zgjidhë krizën kandidati i PS për kryeministër. Përmes frazave patetike ai nuk arriti të na japë asnjë program. Shqipëria nuk mund të drejtohet me deklarata, vendi sot ka nevojë për veprim dhe një njeri që di të drejtojë vendin. Në ligjëratën e tij të gjatë dhe pa asnjë ngacmim, z. Rama përmendi vetëm një shifër, tetëmbëdhjetë. Si mund ti besojnë shqiptarët një njeriu që nuk di të artikulojë as mendimin më të thjeshtë ekonomik. 

Në dy orë morëm vesh të vetmen të re atë që do të kemi një ministri Rurale. Po ministri qytetare do të ngrejë z. Rama? Thagma të tilla nuk mund ti shiten votuesve shqiptarë si politika të reja. Politika e re përtej të majtës dhe të djathtës është politika drejt Partisë së Sipërmarrësve të Shoqërisë së Kryetarit.

Unë refuzoj të votoj për një parti të tillë.

Vota e shqiptarëve nuk mund të shkojë për të sjellë në pushtet një klan të ri, por i lidhur ngushtë në afera financiare dhe korruptive me familjen kryeministrore. Me tisin e mjegullt që përhap gjithkund, me arsyetimin shaj gjithçka para teje, hidh baltë mbi të gjithë nuk mund të gënjehen shqiptarët. Thirrjet e tij të ditëve të fundit kundër forcës reale të majtë LSI nuk tregojnë gjë tjetër, vetëm frikën e tij përballë një programi të qartë dhe një lideri të sprovuar. Për të nxjerrë Shqipërinë nga kaosi ku është, për të ndihmuar ndërmarrjet të mos falimentojnë, të mos lesh prodhimet e fermerëve të kalben dhe tokat e pa mbjella, duhet një plan për veprim, duhet njeriu që di të nxjerrë vendin nga kriza dhe jo llafellogjia boshe dhe pa kuptim.

http://www.panorama.com.al/index.php?id=29128

----------


## BlerinaL

> 3 minuta perpara, iu hodh kjo ide...
> 
> Dhe limbo, qe ka lindur per t'u nenshtruar dhe nuk e kupton, zbaton urdherat menjehere..duke u pergjigjur tek tema tjeter:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Servilet, sklleverit dhe njerezit qe jetojne kot, me krijojne neveri me thon t'drejten.


a te vjen keq per Ramen?

----------


## limbo

sepse 9 vjet ktu e ka bo Tironen tone si kryeqyteti Baka, i Bangladeshit. saqe per fat te keq tashi kena fillu me e qujt Ramaston. dhe ket, vetem Ed Rama mund ta kishte bo. aq shum ngjajn dy kryeqytetet saqe do keni veshtirsi me dallu kush osh e Bakes dhe kush e Ramastonit nga fotot posht

----------


## limbo



----------


## limbo



----------


## darwin

1) Sepse është KRIJUESI i sistemit korruptiv vertikal, së cilës zor se i shpëton ndonjë zyrtar në Shqipëri, pasi dha modelin e një skeme perfekte. (ky është shkaku kryesor për të cilin duhet çuar në kosh edvini).

2) Sepse nën petkun e "të resë" që trumbeton ai dhe mediat që u hedh kocka ky vetë, është personazhi më i korruptuar i mundshëm që mund të gjendet.

3) Sepse po përpiqet me një përkujdesje maniakale të vendosë oligarkinë e tij mediatike-financiare-ndërtuese si një oktapod që do ia marrë frymën vendit.

4) Ngaqë gjoja që nën pektun e ligjit dhe të rregullit që "do vendosë", do të vdesë me këto ligje deri shitësin ambulant, por për klanin e vet ndërtues nuk do jetë më në dorë vetëm një qytet si Tirana (i gjymtuar përfundimisht në tokë e në vijën e qiellit!) por gjithë atdheu.

5) Sepse e ka treguar veten që kur e bënë ministër kulture (pra, detyra e parë publike me fondet e shtetit në dorë), se sa mirë e ka populli kur thotë fjalën - ruaju nga zengjinët e rinj.

6) Sepse është shqetësues fakti që nëpërmjet mediave të tij (ke Topi është dhe vetë aksioner) do të shesë imazhet e një Adenaueri të rilindur, kur në të vërtetë, ky individ, do të ketë në dorë, tenderat e rrugëve, portet, doganat, KKRTSH, pyjet, liqenet...gjithçka!

7) Sepse nuk e di a i ka lexuar njeri ato të dhënat e komisionit hetimor që çfarë nuk i nxori, por gjithsesi janë mbyll me çelës, në ndonjë raft të prokurorisë, dhe në vend që të jetë më së paku i arratisur (mund të lozte dhe kartën e diskriminimit politik), me ambicien e vet djallëzore të pashoqe, kërkon të jetë në krye të vendit (nën fytyrën e qeshur dhe figurën hall-qarëse të vegjëlisë, imazh të cilin po kërkon ta shesë).

8) Sepse, pavarësisht se kjo është çështje private, mirëpo bëhet fjalë për udhëheqësin e pjesës më të madhe të kombit, shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë, kur nuk ka dashur të birin e tij, merre me mend se ç'dhëmbshuri ndjen kur vërtetë "u qan" hallet njerëzve poshtë e lart nëpër Shqipëri.

9) Hipokrizia e pafytyrë kur flet si inovator, për vlerësimin e gruas në shoqëri (administratë, politikë, etj) kur vetë ky, ka mbytur në dru të gjitha femrat e jetës së tij (aktorja, ish- e shoqja, është sot e kësaj dite me një ekuilibër shumë të brishtë mendor).

10) Se është injorant, dhe këtë e them me plot gojën.

_(vijon)_



deus, - nuk është ai që mendon ti, është thjesht kampioni absolut i korrupsionit

----------


## DeuS

Rames i jap vetem nje keshille: Nese gjate lufte e siper ndaj armikut te tij (Berishes) ai fillon ti ngjaje atij, e ka humbur luften, qellimin e saj dhe ka venitur shpresen e kujtdo qe beson tek ai! Ka gabime e mangesi sa te duash, per te cilat sinqerisht qe jam shume kundra, por ne kandarin e alternativave te mundshme per zgjedhje dhe ne kohen qe jetojme, eshte nevoja imediate qe ka Shqiperia. Si profesionalist, ne aftesi, ne bindjet qe ka, ne aspiratat qe ka dhe ne punen qe ben, te cilen e ka deshmuar, te pakte jane ne Shqiperi. Pastaj, po te degjosh propagandat Berishiane, e bejne fashist, degjenerate, laskar, mafioz, etj etj. Varet me c'syze e shikon pastaj!

----------


## DeuS

ej, vazhdoni vendosni edhe ato fotot qe ka dal nudo, se vdisni per pak lakuriqesi..

edhe ato fotot duke ngrene makarona..

shkojini edhe te shpija sonte, se mos i gjeni ndonje foto duke dh.jere

dhe kenaquni te tere bashke nen ombrellen e plakut mafioz, Berisha!

----------


## limbo

*Intervistë me kreun e ZMK-së, Si e ushqen Edi Rama mafien e ndërtimit*
Aurora Thomollari

Altin Goxhaj, drejtuesi i Zyrës për Mbrojtjen e Konsumatorëve, rrëfen përmes gazetës standard peripecitë dhe vështirësitë që po has duke protestuar kundër Bashkisë së Tiranës. Ditët e fundit ai është angazhuar në një reagim qytetar në lidhje me 30 leje ndërtimi që kryetari i kësaj bashkie i ka dhënë Mihal Delijorgjit, një prej të akuzuarve nga drejtësia shqiptare si shkaktar i tragjedisë së Gërdecit. Goxhaj kërkon që Rama të shpjegohet për këto leje ndërtimi që kapin shifrën e 100 milionë dollarëve dhe çfarë pjese të kësaj shifre ka marrë ai. Këto leje që kemi publikuar ne, tregojnë pikërisht se kush është mafia e ndërtimit që po shkatërron qytetin tim, tregojnë se si është ushqyer nga Bashkia Tiranë kjo mafie që vrau 26 vetë dhe ngre pyetjen kryesore: Sa përqindje ka përfituar Edi Rama nga këta 100 milionë dollarë?, - shprehet kreu i ZMK-së.


*Z. Goxhaj, ZMK-ja ka akuzuar kreun e Bashkisë së Tiranës, z.Rama se ka pasur marrëdhënie me një prej shkaktarëve të tragjedisë së Gërdecit, Mihal Delijorgji. Ku konsistojnë akuzat e ZMK-së?*

Gjithkush ka të drejtë të marrë një leje ndërtimi nëse plotëson kushtet, por këtu pyetja që shtrohet, është se si ka mundësi që megjithëse bizneseve të ndërtimit dhe qytetarëve që u duhet të presin me vite për të marrë një leje ndërtimi, Delijorgjit i janë dhënë jo një, jo dy, jo tre, por 30 leje ndërtimi që të gjitha bashkë kapin një vlerë prej 100 milionë dollarësh. Këto leje që kemi publikuar ne, tregojnë pikërisht se kush është mafia e ndërtimit që po shkatërron qytetin tim, tregojnë se si është ushqyer nga Bashkia Tiranë kjo mafie që vrau 26 vetë dhe ngre pyetjen kryesore: Sa përqindje ka përfituar Edi Rama nga këta 100 milionë dollarë?

Raportet e ngushta të Edi Ramës dhe të mafies delijorgjiane përtej thashethemeve vërtetohen në mënyrën më të qartë tek 30 lejet e ndërtimit me të cilat Rama ka shpërblyer Delijorgjin. Vetëm këto tri leje që janë dhënë dy muaj para shpërthimit të Gërdecit tregon se kush janë klientët dhe miqtë e afërt të Edi Ramës dhe klanit të tij. Këto ditë ka hasur disa debate mbi uzinën Dinamo dhe ndërtimin e shkollave aty. Unë mbetem i çuditur se si ka mundësi që prej 8 vjetësh në Tiranë nuk është ndërtuar nga Bashkia Tiranë asnjë shkollë dhe pikërisht këto ditë bashkia po ngre disa pretendime për uzinën Dinamo për punë ndërtimi të një shkolle dhe ndaj dhe ngre një pyetje për Edi Ramën: Çlidhje ka debati për uzinën Dinamo me një leje që ka Delijorgji në uzinën Dinamo? A mos po bëhet këto ditë Bashkia Tiranë avokate e pronave të Delijorgjit?


*Lejet e ndërtimit që ju përmendni, në çfarë periudhe janë dhënë nga Bashkia e Tiranës?*

Lejet që kam botuar i janë dhënë Delijorgjit vetëm dy muaj para shpërthimit të Gërdecit. Unë kam 1 vit që po protestoj kundër betonizimit të qytetit tonë nga politika antiqytetare e Bashkisë Tiranë dhe po 1 vit nga protesta që kam bërë për vënien para bankës së drejtësisë së shkaktarëve të Gërdecit. Një vit më parë kujtojmë fytyrën e Delijorgjit, duke qeshur kur hipte shkallët e gjykatës dhe sot ne kemi fakte për 30 leje ndërtimi që ky njeri ka marrë nga kryetari i Bashkisë Tiranë. Të qeshurat e tij i kuptojmë sot, kur shohim se si ky njeri merrte edhe tri leje ndërtimi në ditë në një kohë kur bizneset e ndërtimit presin me vite edhe për një leje të vetme ndërtimi. Fakti se si një monstër si kjo ka marrë jo një, dy, tre, por 30 leje ndërtimi (që kapin një vlerë prej 90 milionë dollarësh) tregon se kush është mafia e ndërtimit që ka betonizuar qytetin e Tiranës, që po shkatërron çdo hapësirë të gjelbër, çdo hapësirë sportive dhe çdo hapësirë publike.


*Jeni treguar shpeshherë kritik ndaj performancës së Bashkisë së Tiranës, kryesisht me lejet e ndërtimit, betonizimin dhe mungesën e hapësirave publike...*

Ky qytet po vdes ngadalë çdo ditë prej 9 vjetësh, duke marrë formën e një Gërdeci betonizues që u merr jetën qytetarëve të Tiranës çdo ditë e nga pak. Tirana e sotme është një lloj Gërdeci që po shkatërrohet nga Delijorgji dhe Delijorgjët e tjerë të Bashkisë së Tiranës dhe të Edi Ramës.

Tirana sot është në krizën më të madhe të historisë së vet. Asnjëherë Tirana nuk ka qenë më keq se tani. Edhe në kohën e bombardimeve të forcave aleate Tirana kishte shpresë që një ditë mund të bëhej një qytet, por sot Tirana është betonizuar kaq keq dhe janë zhdukur dhe po zhduken të gjitha hapësirat e gjelbra dhe publike në atë përmasë sa pas disa dekadash, ky qytet do të braktiset masivisht nga qytetarët e vet, pasi jetesa po bëhet e pamundur. Mjafton të shohësh Komunën e Parisit, këtë lagje absurde që të kujton disa filma distopianë që të kuptosh se çfarë do të thotë vizion urbanistik i Edi Ramës. Komuna e Parisit është një lloj Gërdeci i betontë ku çdo ditë e çdo natë shkurtohet nga pak jeta e banorëve të vet nga stresi i ngjeshjes demografike, i dendësisë urbane më të madhe jo vetëm në Evropë, por në nivel botëror. Askund nuk gjen një lagje si Komuna e Parisit në asnjë vend të botës. Dhe për më tepër që kryetari Rama planifikon që pikërisht në atë zonë të rrisë edhe më tej sipërfaqen e betonuar për klientët e tij të afërt duke shkatërruar Liqenin Artificial, kopshtin botanik, kompleksin e pishinave, kompleksin sportiv Dinamo. Askund si tek Parku i Liqenit Artificial nuk ndërthuren në mënyrë kaq komplekse të gjitha shkatërrimet e mundshme që i janë bërë Tiranës: shkatërrimi i ambientit, i hapësirave sportive dhe argëtuese, shkatërrimi i hapësirave publike dhe shkatërrimi i historisë së këtij qyteti. Dhe pas tyre qëndrojnë si gjithmonë interesat e ngushta, private dhe korruptive të klanit Rama dhe të delijorgjëve të tij.


*Ju keni protestuar disa herë lidhur me këto dukuri. Çfarë përgjigjeje keni marrë nga bashkia?*

Sa herë ne protestojmë apo paraqesim kërkesa pranë Këshillit Bashkiak për transparencë apo për interpelanca, bashkia vetëm hesht apo sulmon. Ashtu si çdo herë tjetër, kur unë protestoj kundër bashkisë, del papagalli i bashkisë dhe seç përrallis për LSI-në, a thua se protestat e qytetarëve smund të jenë të qytetarëve, por vetëm të kundërshtarëve politikë të Ramës. Ajo që skupton bashkia, është se qytetarëve të Tiranës u ka ardhur thika në kockë dhe vjen një ditë kur qyteti zgjohet. Deri më sot bashkia jo vetëm që nuk pranon të përgjigjet ndaj pyetjeve mbi korrupsionin betonizues të qytetit, por mbi të gjitha ushtron presione nga më absurdet deri edhe duke më vënë gjoba mua dhe familjarëve të mi për të më mbyllur gojën. Unë personalisht kam hedhur në gjyq Bashkinë e Tiranës për gjoba absurde që i kanë vënë familjes sime në shenjë presioni për të më mbyllur gojën, por unë as që kam ndërmend të ndalem dhe në ditët në vazhdim do të shihni hapa të tjerë në mbrojtje të qytetit nga mafia e ndërtimit e klikës së kryebashkiakut.


*Bashkia e Tiranës thotë se e ka gati planin urbanistik të Tiranës, po ende nuk e ka dorëzuar në KRRTRSH. A përbën kjo shkelje të të drejtave të qytetarëve dhe konsumatorëve shqiptarë në të drejtën për të pasur një plan urbanistik?*

Unë nuk besoj që Bashkia Tiranë ka pasur ndonjëherë ndonjë plan urbanistik. Një plan urbanistik ishte një nga premtimet e para të Ramës në vitet 2000-2003 dhe unë në atë kohë kam qenë një ndër përkrahësit e tij, por sot prej 9 vitesh në drejtim të Bashkisë së Tiranës ky njeri nuk ka lejuar kurrë realizimin e një plani rregullues, sepse një plan rregullues do të thotë më pak betonizim i hapësirave publike dhe të gjelbra, më pak konkurse të trukuara holandeze për të shkatërruar qendrat e këtij qyteti, do të thotë më pak korrupsion miliardash.

Rama ska asnjë plan rregullues. Ai ka vetëm disa faqe të printuara me ngjyra të cilat i përdor për të mashtruar qytetarët. Do ta shihni vetë kur të detyrohet ti dorëzojë qeverisë planin rregullues që të kuptoni se çfarë paçavureje është ajo.


http://www.gazeta-standard.com/tekst.php?idt=16583

----------


## limbo

*Pallati i Dashamir Pezës, mbi rrugën publike*

Lëvizja Zgjohu! denoncoi një aspekt tjetër të betonizimit të Tiranës: atë të grabitjes së rrugëve të Qytetit për tiu dhënë miqve të Edi Ramës. Avokati Altin Goxhaj, dje në orën 12:00, duke qëndruar në sediljen e shoferit të një ambulance nëpërmjet ndezjes së sirenës së alarmit i nxori të gjithë banorët në dritaret dhe ballkonet e shtëpive si dhe shumë qytetarë të tjerë që ndodheshin nëpër lokalet pranë një pallati të paligjshëm që është ngritur mbi rrugë! 

Ky pallat shumëkatësh që është ngritur mbi rrugën publike është ndërtuar nga kandidati i Partisë Socialiste së Tiranës, Dashamir Peza, i cili njihet edhe si një ndër miqtë më të afërt të Edi Ramës. 

Paradoksi i këtij pallati që ka bllokuar të gjithë hapësirën publike në mes shumë pallateve që janë ndërtuar në atë zonë është se ai është ngritur mbi rrugë, duke zaptuar një hapësirë publike të qytetarëve e për më tepër, ai është kthyer në një pengesë reale për rrugëkalimin e banorëve që janë shtuar së tepërmi në këtë zonë të Tiranës. 

Avokati Altin Goxhaj, i cili është edhe banor i kësaj zone, pas ankesave të shumë qytetarëve që banojnë në këtë zonë, vendosi sot të hipte në një ambulancë dhe të kërkonte të kalonte aty ku disa vite më parë ka qenë rruga e lagjes së tij. Në rolin e shoferit të ambulancës në prezencën e shumë gazetarëve, banorëve dhe kalimtarëve të ndryshëm, Goxhaj ndezi për 15 minuta sirenën e alarmit të autoambulancës për të treguar se çfarë ndodh në lagjen e tij, në rast se ka një nevojë apo akoma edhe më keq, nëse larg qoftë do të binte zjarr në këtë zonë në mes të Tiranës. 

Jam këtu sot në lagjen time, përballë këtij pallati që më ka zënë rrugën, një pallat i paligjshëm që është ngritur mbi rrugën në kundërshtim me çdo standard ligjor dhe urban, pasi kjo situatë nuk durohet. E shihni këtë pallat gjigand?, - iu drejtua gazetarëve duke bërë me dorë drejt pallatit që është ngritur mbi rrugë. Ky është pallati i ngritur nga miku i afërt i Edi Ramës dhe kandidati i Partisë Socialiste në këtë zonë të Tiranës, Dash Peza! 

Rama pasi na grabiti parqet e gjelbra dhe hapësirat sportive, tashmë na ka vjedhur dhe rrugët! Dhe nëse dikush nga ne këtu ka një nevojë shëndetësore apo larg qoftë nëse bie ndonjë zjarr në lagje, ne mbetemi në mëshirë të fatit. Ky pallat i paligjshëm është ngritur prapa hotel Tiranës, vetëm 100 metra larg Bashkisë Tiranë, mu në mes të Tiranës, si ikonë e Tiranës së Edi Ramës, një pallat që ngrihet mbi rrugë, një pallat që bllokon çdo mundësi kalimi për nevojat e qytetarëve deri në ato më ekstremet si kalimi i një autoambulance apo i një zjarrfikëse. 

Ky është modeli i Tiranës së Edi Ramës, i Tiranës së betonizuar, një Tiranë ku pallatet ngrihen njëri mbi tjetrin si kulla drejt qiellit pa asnjë normë sigurie dhe kalimi në rast emergjencash. Shikoni pak përpara hotel Tiranën dhe shkallët e tij të sigurisë. Ky është një standard minimal i domosdoshëm që duhej të plotësonte çdo pallat, por ju e dini se çfarë ka ndodhur disa herë në Tiranë kur ka rënë zjarr. Njerëz që rrezikojnë të digjen të gjallë sa pallatet e reja që miraton kryetari Rama për miqtë e tij nuk kanë asnjë dalje sigurie, dhe për më tepër, pallate dhe shtëpi të tëra që nëse do të rrezikoheshin nga zjarri, nuk do të kishin asnjë shans që të ndihmoheshin nga zjarrfikëset, pasi rrugët janë ngushtuar apo edhe më keq, janë grabitur për tu bërë ndërtime si ky pallat.

http://www.gazeta-standard.com/tekst.php?idt=19283

----------


## limbo

*Qytetarët padisin Bashkinë e Tiranës për vjedhje të pronës, 732 gjyqe të hapura*

Bashkia u detyrohet miliona lekë dëmshpërblim kryeqytetasve, që u ka prishur pronat, shtëpitë e bizneset

Ankesa dhe padi të pafundme janë depozituar në Gjykatën e Tiranës nga qytetarët kundra Bashkisë së kryeqyteti. Bashkia e Tiranës është shndërruar në një hambar padish nga qytetarët e saj. Nuk janë pak, por rreth 732 padi të drejtuara kryetarit tonë nga qytetarë, banorë të Tiranës, apo edhe firma të ndryshme, të cilat pretendojnë se janë cenuar padrejtësisht nga kryetari Edi Rama, në emër të Bashkisë.

Qindra gjyqe janë të hapura prej shumë vitesh në gjykatë ku e paditur është Bashkia dhe vetë kryebashkiaku. Këto gjyqe vazhdojnë të jenë të hapur pasi ligji nuk ka fuqi mbi Bashkinë. Ajo ju detyrohet miliona lekë kryeqytetasve që ju ka prishur pronat, shtëpitë e bizneset e deri më tani ajo nuk ju ka dhënë as edhe një qindarkë për dëmin që ju ka shkaktuar. Madje përfaqësuesit e saj ligjorë as nuk denjojnë të paraqiten në gjyqe duke i injoruar dhe përbuzur për të disatën herë qytetarët, të cilët kanë mbetur në qiell të hapur apo pa një qindarkë në xhep.

Burime të gjykatës bëjnë të ditur se kanë mjaftuar pak kohë, që numri i padive ndaj Bashkisë së Tiranës dhe sektorëve në varësi të saj, të dyfishohet. Kështu, mësohet se gjashtë mujorin e fundit të vitit që kaloi, kanë qenë në proces rreth 300 gjyqe, ku i paditur është Bashkia e Tiranës, ndërsa tashmë numri i tyre shkon në 732. Vath Çekrezi është vetëm njëri nga banorët e kryeqytetit, i cili e ka paditur kryebashkiakun për dëmin e shkaktuar, duke i kërkuar atij dëmshpërblimin prej 2.6 milionë lekësh. Megjithëse kjo kërkesë- padi ishte dërguar vitin që shkoi, vetëm pak muaj më parë, në Gjykatën e Tiranës është pranuar më në fund kërkesa e këtij banori, i cili nuk ka përfituar ende nga dëmshpërblimi që Bashkia jonë i detyrohet.

Ndërkohë, një tjetër padi e regjistruar në emër të kryebashkiakut është ajo e familjes Lonari, e cila kërkon pronën e saj të zaptuar nga përbindëshit ndërtues pallatesh me leje, të dhënë nga kryetari Rama. Ky proces vazhdon ende maratonën e tij pranë gjykatës së Faktit, e cila ka marrë, pas shumë kallëzimesh penale të bëra njëra pas tjetrës dhe të rrëzuara pa arsye, në shqyrtim këtë çështje. Një ndër këto padi është ajo e Arian Sukniqit. Ish-drejtori i Qendrës Kulturore "Tirana", në kërkesë- padinë e tij ka kërkuar rikthimin në vendin e punës dhe pagesën për kohën që është larguar.

Shkatërrimi i një prone mund t'i kushtojë 228 milionë lekë Bashkisë së Tiranës. Bëhet fjalë për një truall prej 310.5 metër katror, në pronësi të Hasan Hakës dhe gjithashtu një ndërtesë dy katesh në rrugën "Punëtorët e Rilindjes", e cila me një urdhër të Bashkisë së Tiranës, në bazë të planit rregullues të kryeqytetit në vitin 2004 është shkatërruar nga policia bashkiake, megjithëse kjo ndërtesë dhe trualli gjithashtu ishin të regjistruar pranë Zyrës së Regjistrimit të Pasurive të Paluajtshme. Një nga këto raste është shkatërrimi i një tjetër vlere. Kinema "Ali Demi", në padinë e bërë një vit më parë, vazhdon ende maratonën e saj në Gjykatën e Tiranës. Gërmadhat e mbetura nga një ndër kinematë më të frekuentuara 15 vjet më parë, ngrenë zërin kundër kryebashkiakut, duke kërkuar dëmshpërblim për shkatërrimin e bërë me pa të drejtë.

Shoqëria "Interkinex" sh.p.k, megjithëse ka regjistruar kallëzimin penal një vit më parë, vazhdon ende të kërkojë dëmshpërblim për shkatërrimin e një ndër pasurive kulturore, midis shumë të tjerave, tashmë, të mbetura si ajo. Këto janë vetëm fragmente padish, nga 732 të tjera që janë të regjistruara pranë Gjykatës së Tiranës.

Në rast se do t'i referohemi statistikave dhe kronologjisë, 2008-a është viti i sulmit ligjor i qytetarëve kundër kryebashkiakut Rama. Vitet e tjera ka patur tek-tuk ndonjë padi, ndërsa 6 mujori i vitit 2007 dhe këto muaj që kanë kaluar për këtë vit, duket se po dëshmojnë një mosbesim masiv kundrejt njeriut që po përdhos votën e qytetarëve që e vunë në krye të Bashkisë së Tiranës.

Janë me qindra rastet kur Bashkia e Tiranës ka shkelur të drejtat e qytetarëve më të dy këmbët. Shpesh, ata kanë kërkuar dëmshpërblime pasi prona e tyre është zaptuar nga ndërtesa, rrugë, apo diçka tjetër të ndërtuara nga Bashkia. I kanë lejuar punimet e Bashkisë, por kanë kërkuar atë që u takon. Duke mos marrë asgjë dhe duke mos pasur as edhe një zgjidhje tjetër, pasi edhe me anë të gjyqeve ata nuk kanë arritur ta zgjidhin problemin, janë detyruar që të veprojnë vetë. Këto ndërhyrje kanë qenë edhe të paligjshme, por nuk dinin se çfarë të bënin.

E njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe me pronarët e fushës Ali Demi. Elton Bendi, një nga pronarët e këtij trualli, kërkoi dëmshpërblim për pronën që po i merrej nga Bashkia, por askush nuk ia vuri veshin. Pastaj ai protestoi dhe kërkoi pezullimin e punimeve, por ndërhyri policia bashkiake dhe e largoi. Më pas, shkoi dhe debatoi me firmën ndërtuese të këtij objekti dhe ai i tha se ishte punë e Bashkisë dhe jo e tija.

Më kishte pushtuar tokën e gjyshes. Jemi përpjekur ta bindim me të mirë, por kur pashë që nuk ka drejtësi dhe askush nuk më ndihmon, mendova ta zgjidhja vetë- Kështu është shprehur për oficerët e seksionit të shkatërrimit të pronës në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Tiranës, Eltoni. Ai shpërtheu një granatë, në hyrjen e një pallati pranë stadiumit Dinamo, ku ndodheshin zyrat e firmës së ndërtimit Kora sh.p.k.

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...ticle&id=13127

----------

